# Win10 newbie



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

I just upgraded yesterday. A few questions if anyone can help:

1) Are you supposed to be able to retain all apps? I installed an image backup of my Win7Pro to a spare partition on another physical HD. On installing Win 10, it indicated no apps would be retained, so I aborted then installed a fresh Win7Pro over the clone, then 10 over that. It went in problem free. I got nervous since the Win7 clone on the new partition was still using my old desktop. Any ideas how that happened? Many apps are installed on a separate drive from "C" due to limited space on my "C" SSD. In hind sight, I have plenty of space. It's pretty slick how Win10 on it's own created an appropriate dual-boot menu whereas I had to install easyBCD for 7 to dual boot.

2) I can't find "Add-Remove". Where it is it?

3) "My Documents" on my regular Win 7 on C are actually on a different partition/drive letter. Is there a way to make Win 10 "My Docs" point to the same place with the different drive letter?

4) Once Win 10 is released late this year, do you think it would be prudent to install a fresh download vs. just continue running with our updated pre-release copy? With all the update patches, it will probably be a big cluge.

5) Do you think it would be prudent to install it over a fresh Win 7Pro (or 8.1 but I don't have 8) just to start with a clean slate? I have probably 50+ apps on my 7 with many installs/uninstalls in the past year, so probably lots of registry clutter. I wonder If the installation of 10 gens. a fresh registry so that does not matter?

6) I found how to create a new start tile for the Chrome browser (or any app), but there does not seem to be a way to create a new tile just for a specific URL like you can on the iPad. Can this be done? Of course you could just set the home page on opening for IE or Chrome to the desired URL, but what if you have several "favorite" URLs? I don't think you can have multiple copies of Chrome, each one opening to a different URL.

So far, I'm liking Win10 a lot as I had zero exposure to 8 beyond all the gripes about it. I became interested after reading that 8 was internally superior to 7 and that the main design goal for 10 was to fix all the user interface stuff on 8 that people hated. Hopefully MS will have a home run here. Their "Technical Preview" program is encouraging. For me, Win 7 has been very robust with not a single BSOD or hang, ever...and I tinker under the hood a lot, shooting myself in the foot from time to time.

Thanks for your time...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

1) don't know.

2) Add/Remove was left behind in XP.  Not on Windows 10 right now, but I think it still has Programs and Features (as in Vista, 7, 8, 8.1).

3) Again, can't check right now, but think that you can re-Locate My Documents (and others) the same way as in Windows 7 (right click - Properties - Location tab).

4) I'm sure the Technical Preview (and any other pre-release versions) will have an expiration date.

5) I have always figured that a new Windows version is worth a clean ("custom") install. No reason to carry years of corruption forward.

6) Does a shortcut on the desktop work for you?

I'm beginning to get a bit disappointed with Windows 10. Windows Update is missing from the Control Panel in the last update, and I've heard a rumor that they may even remove the entire Control Panel.


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

2) on Add/Remove, guess I just meant the function what ever it's called. "Install or change" on Win7. If it's on 10, I'll find it.

3) need to play with relocating logical pointers like My Docs. That has to work.

5) agreed. I will do a clean install and just reinstall apps on an as-needed basis. 

6) yes, shortcuts work, but since i nuked the clone of my main Win7 on the other partition when I installed a fresh Win 7 over it, no way to see where that desktop places a shortcut. This may have something to do with my placing most apps on another drive letter including things like "my docs", "my photos". 

thanks for info.


----------

